

StarupBus'11 Company: takeaways.me - save takeaways from the articles you read - vrikhter
http://takeawaysme.tumblr.com/post/3739592809/hello-world

======
calbear81
How is this different than Evernote which allows me to clip full pages,
highlighted areas (with extension) and provides a synced interface across all
platforms and devices?

~~~
ageyfman
it's much more barebones than evernote. our goal is to enable you to save just
the takeaways, and not to be inundated with many options, notebooks, etc. We
also have a public by default policy, which creates a social space for posting
these takeaways.

